# Locked in Park



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

How do you get a 2016 Cruze with Driver Convenience / Keyless Ignition out of park when you don't have a fob or key for it?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Manually disconnect the shift cable from the transmission lever and position the lever in neutral.

Rob


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9MpfglBSMo


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the Youtube of the shifter release lever. I can do that in 60 seconds when I go to the yard to pay for the car. It'll make unloading from the flatbed much simpler. The yard will just drop it on the truck with a fork loader.

Releasing the cable from the trans won't work on this car, at least not easily, it rear ended a truck and wadded up the hood, which is still latched to what's left of the radiator support.


----------

